# How do you decide what to listen to?



## Weston

Suppose you have an insane amount of recorded music and suppose you want to sit down and really focus on an entire work and not just have it play as backgorund wallpaper -- how do you go about choosing your focus for an evening's serious listening?

How do you decide whether to explore an unfamiliar piece or revisit a cherised masterpiece?

When I'm not just letting the computer / stereo choose things at random, I have this problem in choosing what I want to hear. I even stew over it a bit -- but then I consider that part of the enjoyment too. For me, it's a ritual I suppose.


----------



## Mirror Image

I usually listen to a piece of music when I'm on the computer. I have my headphones on and it's just me and the music. No distractions and no interruptions. I sometimes even listen to a piece of music while I'm typing about it. 

Anyway, I don't really have any system of listening. I try and listen to pieces of music I haven't heard or that I have recently bought. Sometimes I'll listen to the same recording 5 nights in a row. It just all depends on how I react to the music and if it's a positive reaction, then I'll return to the same recording quite often.

I also listen to music lying in the bed at night. I also get one-on-one experience with it as well and also this is where the very serious listening comes into focus.


----------



## Aramis

I turn many, many pieces one after another and every time I decide that "that's not the one", until I found piece that fits my mood.


----------



## nickgray

> I have this problem in choosing what I want to hear


Oh yeah, me too... I can get stuck in a "loop" for as long as an hour in trying to determine what I wanna listen. Usually I have a weekly repertoire of small pieces, like sonatas, some chamber music, etc. and as for the big works - it's totally random. For example, today I finally listened to Mahler's 3rd after 2 months of abstinence from it, for some reason I became scared of the length of this work, yet when I've finally brought myself to listen to it again it just "flew" naturally. Um... I also have this list on my mind of works and composers I want to listen and get into, so those get the first priority. The second priority level goes to those small works I described. And ultimately, if I still didn't pick up anything it's either goes on random or I simply get stuck in trying to choose the music. Sounds pretty weird, I guess


----------



## andruini

I just have my listening queue in the order in which I originally obtained the recordings.. This way I ensure everything gets listened to some time.


----------



## Guest

andruini said:


> I just have my listening queue in the order in which I originally obtained the recordings.. This way I ensure everything gets listened to some time.


What happens if the next in queue does not hit the sweet spot ?? do you still play it?
Personally I find it depends on what mood you are in at the time, most of my listening is chamber followed by choral, but there are times when the choice I have made does not grab me I have no qualms in taking it off and loading something else, even my beloved Ludwig v B


----------



## Ravellian

Classical symphonies like those of Haydn and Mozart are really great for this sort of thing, because they're not too complicated to where you can't appreciate it if it's just background music.. and if you want to sit down and really focus on the music, they're good for that as well, since then you can hear all the formal and rhythmic nuances of the piece. 

For large works that I'm unfamiliar with like romantic symphonies or operas, I need to be concentrating on the work at all times, reading the score or libretto.. so I need a big chunk of free time to do that. So it kinda takes me awhile to get into new repertoire sometimes, since I rarely get anything out of a new piece by just listening to it.


----------



## haydnguy

I tend to go for variety in my listening. I'll go from Haydn to Mahler to Bax to Schoenberg, etc. For me, the contrast brings out each style more clearly when I start to listen to it. If I stay with one style to long my listening is dulled.


----------



## Jaime77

This is an interesting one. I focus on listening to what I got recently or at least that is the aim. I often have music on while at the computer (organizing, looking for or doing my music blog). I am listening to Bartok played by Anda and Fricsay now - but I know this first piano concerto well enough. Sitting to listen and concentrate especially with unknown music can be a challenge. Quite frankly I feel the desire to sleep! With longer works. My attention starts to drift maybe - depending on the recording. I enjoy following the score on pdf on the computer while listening. Score following can be very involving at times. 

In terms of 'background' music where I may nod off, I would go for Baroque and Classical often - no disrespect to the greats of the genre.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Books......*

Well, when I am not driving I often choose pieces to listen to again after reading about them. Just think of the books as the program notes because they walk you through a piece.

I use the books to help me decided what to purchase and then enjoy reading the several pages that describe the composer and the piece.

I place a check in the book when I have done that as some of these books are not something to speed read through and many of they I got off Amazon for a penny!

Just a few are listed below. They are not difficult reads and you can sample many of them on-line at Amazon. I know so little I need all the help I can get.

Music: An Appreciation [Hardcover] 
By: Roger Kamien

The Complete Book of Classical Music [Hardcover] 
By: David Ewen

The Symphony: A Listener's Guide [Paperback] by Steinberg, Michael [Paperback] 
By: Michael Steinberg

What to Listen For in Music [Paperback] 
By: Aaron Copland, Leonard Slatkin

The Concerto: A Listener's Guide (Listener's Guide Series) [Paperback] 
By: Michael Steinberg

Listen to the Music: A Self-Guided Tour Through the Orchestral Repertoire by... [Hardcover] 
By: Jonathan D. Kramer

The Rough Guide to Classical Music: 100 Essential CDs, 1st Edition (Rough... [Paperback] 
By: Joe Staines

The Oxford Companion to Music (Oxford Companions) [Hardcover] by Latham, Alison [Hardcover] 
By: Alison Latham

Classical Music Top 40: Learn How To Listen To And Appreciate The 40 Most Popular And Important Pieces I [Paperback] 
By: Anthony Rudel

The New York Times Essential Library: Classical Music: A Critic's Guide to the 100 Most Important Recordings [Paperback] 
By: Allan Kozinn

Conducting Technique: For Beginners and Professionals Book [Spiral-bound] 
By: Brock McElheran

The Art of the Conductor: The Definitive Guide to Music Conducting Skills, Terms, and Techniques [Paperback] 
By: John J Watkins

The Classical Music Experience With Web Site, Second Edition: Discover the... [Hardcover] 
By: Julius Jacobson II

Classical Music Without Fear: A Guide for General Audiences [Paperback] by... [Paperback] 
By: Marianne Williams Tobias

The Classic Fm Guide to Classical Music: The Essential Companion to Composers... [Paperback] 
By: Jeremy Nicholas

Classical Music Top 40: Learn How To Listen To And Appreciate The 40 Most Popular And Important Pieces I [Paperback]

Why Classical Music Still Matters [Paperback] 
By: Lawrence Kramer

Classical music [Hardcover] 
By: John Stanley

Random House Encyclopedic Dictionary of Classical Music [Hardcover] 
By: Helicon Publishing Ltd.

The Chronicle of Classical Music: An Intimate Diary of the Lives and Music of the Great Composers [Paperback] 
By: Alan Kendall

Mendelssohn (Illustrated Lives of the Great Composers) by Moshansky, Mozelle [Paperback] 
By: Mozelle Moshansky

Vivaldi: Voice of the Baroque [Paperback] by Landon, H. C. Robbins [Paperback] 
By: H. C. Robbins Landon

Antonio Vivaldi: The Red Priest of Venice [Hardcover] 
By: Karl Heller

Vivaldi (Illustrated Lives of the Great Composers) [Paperback] 
By: J. Booth

Johannes Brahms: A Biography [Paperback] by Swafford, Jan [Paperback] 
By: Jan Swafford

Schumann: The Inner Voices of a Musical Genius [Paperback] by Peter Ostwald [Paperback] 
By: Peter Ostwald

A Brahms Reader [Paperback] by Musgrave, Michael [Paperback] 
By: Michael Musgrave

Classical Music (Eyewitness Companions) [Turtleback] by Burrows, John [Turtleback] 
By: John Burrows

Who's Afraid of Classical Music [Hardcover] by Walsh, Michael [Hardcover] 
By: Michael Walsh

The Classic FM Friendly Guide to Music (Classic FM Friendly Guides) [Paperback] 
By: Darren Henley

The Essential Canon of Classical Music [Paperback] 
By: David Dubal

Classical Destinations: An Armchair Guide to Classical Music [Hardcover] 
By: Simon Callow, Wendy McDougall

Who Needs Classical Music?: Cultural Choice and Musical Value [Hardcover] 
By: Julian Johnson

The Life and Death of Classical Music: Featuring the 100 Best and 20 Worst Recordings Ever Made [Paperback] 
By: Norman Lebrecht

Ballet 101: A Complete Guide to Learning and Loving the Ballet [Paperback] by [Paperback] 
By: Robert Greskovic

The Lives of the Great Composers [Hardcover] 
By: Harold C. Schonberg

Story of the Orchestra : Listen While You Learn About the Instruments, the Music and the Composers Who Wrote the Music! [Hardcover]

The Vintage Guide to Classical Music [Paperback] by Swafford, Jan [Paperback] 
By: Jan Swafford

Classical Music 101: A Complete Guide to Learning and Loving Classical Music... [Paperback] 
By: Fred Plotkin

The NPR Classical Music Companion: An Essential Guide for Enlightened Listening [Paperback] 
By: Miles Hoffman

Inside Music [Paperback] by Haas, Karl [Paperback] 
By: Karl Haas

Opera 101: A Complete Guide to Learning and Loving Opera [Paperback] by Fred... [Paperback] 
By: Fred Plotkin, Placido Domingo

Classical Music [Paperback] 
By: Phil G. Goulding (Author)

The NPR Guide to Building a Classical CD Collection : The 350 Essential Works [Paperback] 
By: Ted Libbey (Author)

The NPR Listener's Encyclopedia of Classical Music [Paperback] 
By: Ted Libbey (Author)


----------



## andruini

Andante said:


> What happens if the next in queue does not hit the sweet spot ?? do you still play it?


Well, sure.. If I have a Mahler symphony next on queue but I don't feel like listening to Mahler I just go with the next one in the queue.. The thing is, I know I got every recording with the sincere intention and desire to listen to it sometime, so every recording on the queue is something I really want to listen to.. That's just me, though..


----------



## Weston

haydnguy said:


> I tend to go for variety in my listening. I'll go from Haydn to Mahler to Bax to Schoenberg, etc. For me, the contrast brings out each style more clearly when I start to listen to it. If I stay with one style to long my listening is dulled.


I have noticed this too.

There are a lot of good ideas and methods in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

kg4fxg said:


> Well, when I am not driving I often choose pieces to listen to again after reading about them. Just think of the books as the program notes because they walk you through a piece.
> 
> I use the books to help me decided what to purchase and then enjoy reading the several pages that describe the composer and the piece.
> 
> I place a check in the book when I have done that as some of these books are not something to speed read through and many of they I got off Amazon for a penny!
> 
> Just a few are listed below.......................................................................................................................................................................................................etc etc etc
> 
> The NPR Listener's Encyclopedia of Classical Music [Paperback]
> By: Ted Libbey (Author)


_Cricky how do you find time to listen to any music_


----------



## Sid James

haydnguy said:


> I tend to go for variety in my listening. I'll go from Haydn to Mahler to Bax to Schoenberg, etc. For me, the contrast brings out each style more clearly when I start to listen to it. If I stay with one style to long my listening is dulled.


That's exactly what I tend to do, I might listen to two contrasting composers in a row, or highlights from a number of cd's. I am also like some others above, I tend to rotate my listening, listen to cd's like that rather than repeated listenings in a short space of time...


----------



## kg4fxg

*More books....*

I have enough books and music that I might not hear it all before I die

That's OK, I'll just keep plugging along. I guess I really use the books to push me out of my confort zone and into new waters. After reading about a piece I am unfamilar with I just gotta hear it

Any thanks to the many posters here, I have to hear your suggestions too! Everyone has something wonderful to contribute - Thanks.


----------



## Sid James

kg4fxg said:


> ...I guess I really use the books to push me out of my confort zone and into new waters. After reading about a piece I am unfamilar with I just gotta hear it...


I'm not as widely read as you by far, but I have been reading the excellent _Rough Guide to Classical Music_, and using that (as you say) to get into music that I haven't heard before. It's just a great process of discovery, you learn something new every time...


----------



## kg4fxg

*Andre*

Andre

I wish I was all that well read, I spend time at work reading while waiting on a process or at lunch. It takes time to collect books.

You would be absolutely amazed that many of the books are hardback in excellent condition and I got them for under $5 many for a penny on Amazon plus $3 shipping.

I think I only paid a penny for the Oxford Music Dictionary. Standard price new around $89.00. I have them shipped to my office, neadless to say with classical or opera in the background and my staff knowing what I read via the presents in the mail I am labeled a real nerd.

But like you say, I love to read about a piece and then listen to it. I sure has helped me build a classical library with the so called staples "standards" of classical music.

All in all I just hope I know something about classical music someday and that I can pass this love on to my four year old daughter.


----------



## Conservationist

Weston said:


> how do you go about choosing your focus for an evening's serious listening?


Caprice. All goats have it.


----------



## Cortision

Sometimes I will feel an urge to explore something weird and strange, and I will choose music on that basis. Other times I will look for pieces I find exhilarating, or calm and restful. I sometimes have to resort to randomly picking from a stack of CD's with my eyes closed. Then I will be disappointed by what chance has decided, and choose one of the other ones! I know this sounds strange, but then I am a strange person. 

The most important thing I think is to try not to listen to anything to death. I have heard so many stories of people who used to love a piece but listened to it once too often, came out in a rash, and were unable to listen to it any more. It's sad the things we do to ourselves.


----------



## Guest

Cortision said:


> Sometimes I will feel an urge to explore something weird and strange, and I will choose music on that basis. Other times I will look for pieces I find exhilarating, or calm and restful. I sometimes have to resort to randomly picking from a stack of CD's with my eyes closed. Then I will be disappointed by what chance has decided, and choose one of the other ones! I know this sounds strange, but then I am a strange person.
> 
> The most important thing I think is to try not to listen to anything to death. I have heard so many stories of people who used to love a piece but listened to it once too often, came out in a rash, and were unable to listen to it any more. It's sad the things we do to ourselves.


You just can't win,  I think you are quite normal at least in my eyes


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Back when I was younger I would listen to several albums in a row. These days I find it hard to even listen to one or two albums a day (CD for you younger folks!). Since I am an adventurous soul I like to listen to many different styles and types. I suppose that mostly I try and reach for the unheard titles in my library before choosing something I am quite familiar with and usually if something new gets my ear it will get several plays before I move on to something else. Right now I have been taken with Erkki Melartin's work and have been savoring every minute of the time I have to listen and digest his music. I only wish I had more and that more was available. Alas! That is not the case!

Like kg4fxg, I also like to read books about classical music and often those have piqued an interest to listen to material I might not have otherwise. And thanks kg4fxg for taking the time to post that wonderful reading list! It gives me some ideas of must have titles!

Kevin


----------



## Weston

Emailing the name Erkki Melartin to my home email as I am at work early at present. I'm always looking for composers new to me. Thanks from one Kevin (my real name) to another.


----------



## Mirror Image

Kevin Pearson said:


> Back when I was younger I would listen to several albums in a row. These days I find it hard to even listen to one or two albums a day (CD for you younger folks!). Since I am an adventurous soul I like to listen to many different styles and types. I suppose that mostly I try and reach for the unheard titles in my library before choosing something I am quite familiar with and usually if something new gets my ear it will get several plays before I move on to something else. Right now I have been taken with Erkki Melartin's work and have been savoring every minute of the time I have to listen and digest his music. I only wish I had more and that more was available. Alas! That is not the case!
> 
> Like kg4fxg, I also like to read books about classical music and often those have piqued an interest to listen to material I might not have otherwise. And thanks kg4fxg for taking the time to post that wonderful reading list! It gives me some ideas of must have titles!
> 
> Kevin


Erkki Melartin is a very good composer. A contemporary of Sibelius and definitely overshadowed, much like Leevi Madetoja, by Sibelius' music.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Mirror Image said:


> Erkki Melartin is a very good composer. A contemporary of Sibelius and definitely overshadowed, much like Leevi Madetoja, by Sibelius' music.


I'm glad to see you are familiar with Melartin Mirror Image! I had written you a private message about him but then found I could not send it to you. I too like Madetoja and have several recordings of his music. He was a great symphonist in my opinion.

Kevin


----------



## Mirror Image

Kevin Pearson said:


> I'm glad to see you are familiar with Melartin Mirror Image! I had written you a private message about him but then found I could not send it to you. I too like Madetoja and have several recordings of his music. He was a great symphonist in my opinion.
> 
> Kevin


Yes, Melartin and Madetoja are both very underrated I think, well they're still pretty obscure. I'm not sure if I have asked you this or not, but have you checked out Langgaard's music?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Mirror Image said:


> Yes, Melartin and Madetoja are both very underrated I think, well they're still pretty obscure. I'm not sure if I have asked you this or not, but have you checked out Langgaard's music?


I know of Langgaard but have yet to purchase any of his music. You're not the first one to recommend him to me and so my pursuit of to track down some titles may be very soon. Do you have any recommendations?

Kevin


----------



## Mirror Image

Kevin Pearson said:


> I know of Langgaard but have yet to purchase any of his music. You're not the first one to recommend him to me and so my pursuit of to track down some titles may be very soon. Do you have any recommendations?
> 
> Kevin


Yes, I have one recommendation:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Mirror Image said:


> Yes, I have one recommendation:


I actually have had that set in my Amazon wish list for a couple of months now and as soon as I can justify to the wife why I need t9o spend $70.00 on that set I will do so. Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Mirror Image

Kevin Pearson said:


> I actually have had that set in my Amazon wish list for a couple of months now and as soon as I can justify to the wife why I need t9o spend $70.00 on that set I will do so. Thanks!
> 
> Kevin


Actually you can buy it for $49 brand new, sealed from an Amazon Marketplace seller right now:

http://www.amazon.com/Langgaard-Sym...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1251420419&sr=8-1

DO NOT PURCHASE DIRECTLY FROM AMAZON!!! You can buy it from Classical Music Superstore right now for $49. I hardly ever buy directly from Amazon, because in most cases Amazon doesn't offer the best price.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Mirror Image said:


> Actually you can buy it for $49 brand new, sealed from an Amazon Marketplace seller right now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Langgaard-Sym...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1251420419&sr=8-1
> 
> DO NOT PURCHASE DIRECTLY FROM AMAZON!!! You can buy it from Classical Music Superstore right now for $49. I hardly ever buy directly from Amazon, because in most cases Amazon doesn't offer the best price.


OK! You talked me into it! I have bought form Classical Music Superstore before with good results so I am willing to take a chance. I look forward to my purchase and I'm sure that I will probably enjoy it based on your recommendation. 

Kevin


----------



## qgmusic

Hi,

I have been listening to the album Divine Love by Drummond Walker. It was reccommended to me by a friend.

qgmusic x


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

When I hear an unfamiliar piece of music that just grabs my attention I have a problem. I listen to it several times in the same day. So now I am expanding my collection so those overly played songs can get their luster back. I think my biggest problem is my repetitive nature. I live the same day over and over. The people around me roll their eyes when I even mention Star Wars. So I am trying to give the familiar things in life a rest. I get tired of things when I hear or see them too much. I get into a habit to were I will listen to a piece of music even when I really don't want to. Throughout the years I have even started to hate some pieces of music because of how much I used to love them. Is it human nature or do I have a problem?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

How do I decide what to listen to? On a day to day basis I have no method. I tend to have a stack of yet-to-be-played CDs which I will draw from when I am able to focus (especially if the music is completely new to me or involves lyrics). These I intersperse with works I haven't played for a while. Every week or so I go through the CD shelves and put some discs away and pull out others I haven't listened to for a while. I tend to just go with a gut feeling. Sometimes I'll be in the mood to listen to a whole slew of music from a single genre/style/era... other times I'll jump around... from Romantic opera to Medieval chant to Mozart to Philip Glass. 

How I go about choosing new works is just as complex... and disjointed a process. I'll browse Gramophone Magazine or other music publications, I'll look through suggestions on-line or even recommendations on Amazon.com. I'll then listen to what I can hear of the works on-line... on Amazon, YouTube, etc... If a piece peaks my interest enough I'll place it on my Amazon "wish list". When I decide that I have enough to purchase a number of pieces I'll choose a variety of discs/sets... some new or unfamiliar works usually along with some that flesh out my collection of a familiar artist or composer.


----------



## xyxablink

*with music...*

I have with me the basis in deciding what music to listen:

It's got to be songs from my favorite band or solo..
Those songs were collections of my fave music of all time..
with great artists... that's it..


----------



## Lukecash12

I have no idea really. Maybe it's eeny meeny miini mo.


----------



## Tapkaara

I go to my CD shelf and I scan the composers. When something pops out as "YES!!" I listen to it.


----------



## Cortision

This is what I am currently doing, to save money. I have made a rule that I must listen to my entire collection, from beginning to end, before making further purchases. So far my collection is fairly small, but it is still taking me quite a while to get through it. Thankfully, I like almost all of it!


----------



## Steph08

Sometimes it depends on my mood or
my favorite band or singer
mostly I listen to upbeat songs
that could keep me going.










-Steph


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Sometimes I want to be taken places with music. Sometimes I want to break down and cry. Sometimes I just want a good eargasm.


----------



## Guest

I decide what to listen to by listening to what I want to hear, that seems pretty straight forward to me.


----------



## ConcertVienna

well, just an impusle. depends completely on my mood


----------



## SimonShen1991

During one certain period of time, maybe several months, I'd like to focus on one composer or on one taste. Meanwhile, I would try to those which are not acquitant to me. Now I veer to Beethoven, while at the same time, try to learn more about the music around 1900s, especially Mahler's.

By the way, I sometimes turn to Haydn, Mozart, the Strauss Family etc.


----------



## altiste

*live*

Most of the listening I do these days is live concerts, and often these concerts are given by friends and colleagues so I just take whatever is on offer, and that can be anything from classical period works (even baroque actually) to improvisation.


----------



## maestro267

Sometime's I'll attempt a complete cycle in a day, usually in connection with an anniversary. Last August, I listened to all nine RVW symphonies to coincide with the 50th anniversary of his death. Next Tuesday, I plan to listen to all nine Bachianas brasileras by Villa-Lobos in commemoration of the 50th anniversary of his death.


----------



## Weston

Better not try to commemorate Hovhaness' death, maestro. 

I like to binge too. I'll get interested in a composer and want to hear every work. Usually this is with composers or entire genres that are new to me. The world seldom allows me that kind of focus though.


----------



## xuantu

*How do you pick from your collection when you plan to have some music?*

Do you pick randomly or does it take some time for you to decide?

I couldn't help but notice that many of you here on this forum have pretty large music collections, whether in digital download or in CD format. I wonder if you guys ever had problems choosing from your collection a particular piece/disk to enjoy. To be frank, my collection isn't very big, but not infrequently I suffered this difficulty of pulling out a record to listen to decisively. The following scenario would be typical: _Hmm, now I've got some time to deal with a Mahler or a Bruckner symphony at last, but a Schumann or Wolf song recital would be nice too--I could read the booklets to improve my understanding of the words. Oh no, I just received the Stravinsky box not long ago; perhaps I should investigate that set. Or, shall I be easy with myself and stay with my favorite Bartok. _ Then I would probably run into panic, panting and sweating and need a lot of snacks and water to revive (of course, I'm exaggerating). Do you have similar experiences like mine, or can you see the essence of my strange behavior and tell me how to get rid of it?

I'm looking forward to your replies.


----------



## Polednice

I'd say that I probably alternate between three different situations:

1) Typically, I won't have too much trouble choosing something. It feels almost like an instinct, linked to my inner zeitgeist! When I get out my collection, I just know what to look for. Sometimes, however, relying on this often means that I unconsciously start to gravitate to a certain set of pieces (even if it's a large number of works) and I forget about other things that I have and would equally enjoy. So, sometimes, when I'm looking for something specific, something forgotten will catch my eye and I'll think, 'Yes, how about that!'

2) Somewhat less often, but still regularly, I'd experience what you described above. I'd just be looking at the things I have and I wouldn't be able to decide between them. It gets me frustrated and, eventually, I just don't want to listen to anything! So I'll end up putting something on that I don't like, like Bach 

3) Rarely, I'll be sitting doing work or whatever, and I won't even be contemplating music, and then, out of nowhere, a melody will come into my mind. I'd probably hum it for a minute or two, then I'd realise what I was doing and then I'd have to listen to the piece it was from, as though satisfying my brain's own desire!

Somewhat separate to the collection I already possess, I've been using internet resources more frequently of late in order to discover new music, and that's what's really hard. There is so, so, so much stuff that I want to listen to, and I just don't know where to start!


----------



## xuantu

Well said! And...



Polednice said:


> 3) Rarely, I'll be sitting doing work or whatever, and I won't even be contemplating music, and then, out of nowhere, a melody will come into my mind. I'd probably hum it for a minute or two, then I'd realise what I was doing and then I'd have to listen to the piece it was from, as though satisfying my brain's own desire!


I had situations like this during my exams sometimes and I couldn't turn off the music in my head ! It's kind of annoying.


----------



## Artemis

If I have an evening free, ie to myself, it will usually always be an engagement with music, either listening to CDs or playing the piano. 

If it's playing the piano, it's usually the simpler material by Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Chopin, occasionally some Debussy. Sometimes my sister calls round and we can just about manage a piano/violin duet. 

If it's listening to CDs (which is the much more frequent event) I generally stick with the same composer for an evening. I have a number of "playlists" set up for each composer, comprising either solo instrument, chamber, orchestral or choral works. 

I generally concentrate on solo instrument or chamber music. Basically, I try to mix up the main composers so they all get a listen to. Tonight, I decided upon Liszt. This is because I happened to be discussing Liszt's works recently.

Mention was made of music for exam revision. I have found that some composers are especially good as an aid here. I like Telemann a great deal. His music is very well written, and undemanding of close attention. Another is Purcell's instrumental works. If I'm in the mood to take it, I love material like Bach's English and French suites, but usually I find it a bit too clinical and complex etc. Haydn SQs are splendid too. Late Mozart SQs and early/mid Beethoven SQs are another god source. My favourite is Schubert's chamber works. 

Once upon a time, things were different. It would have been predominantly the heavier type material like Rachmaninoff's symphonies, Brahms PCs and all that. That's all now a distant memory. As explained once before, my taste for that kind of material has waned relative to the simpler genres which I now concentrate upon.


----------



## Aramis

http://www.talkclassical.com/6360-how-do-you-decide.html?highlight=decide


----------



## xuantu

Aramis said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/6360-how-do-you-decide.html?highlight=decide


Oops, I didn't know the same question has been asked before. Sorry!


----------



## Aramis

I forgive you.


----------



## xuantu

Artemis said:


> Mention was made of music for exam revision. I have found that some composers are especially good as an aid here. I like Telemann a great deal. His music is very well written, and undemanding of close attention. Another is Purcell's instrumental works. If I'm in the mood to take it, I love material like Bach's English and French suites, but usually I find it a bit too clinical and complex etc. Haydn SQs are splendid too. Late Mozart SQs and early/mid Beethoven SQs are another god source. My favourite is Schubert's chamber works.


These look like good choices for exam revision.


----------



## World Violist

I just kinda go by whatever I feel like at the time, and usually listen to stuff I either already know really well or something I've never heard before (if it's either 20th century or renaissance music--I don't tend to listen to common-practice music I don't know, since there doesn't tend to be as much variation in styles as in modern music... and I just like Renaissance music).

And, as has been noted by several people, I listen to a lot of Mahler.


----------



## Krummhorn

Aramis said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/6360-how-do-you-decide.html?highlight=decide





xuantu said:


> Oops, I didn't know the same question has been asked before. Sorry!





Aramis said:


> I forgive you.


We forgive you, too 

These two threads are now one - We've merged the newest one into the previous one.


----------



## science

I found this discussion via a google search for something else, but I found it entertaining, and since it's fairly old maybe people wouldn't mind revisiting it.

I lost all my digital music in a hard-drive tragedy in October 2010, so I've been re-uploading my CDs, and since my playcount is at 0 I made a goal of listening to everything one time. Aside from some Christmas music and some stuff that a friend who visited requested, nothing has been listened to twice. 

It has been a good thing to do. Sort of a challenge. I love a lot of music, and when I hear it after some absence, it really is a sweet time. On the other hand, some of this stuff I bought intending to listen to many times, then I somehow moved on without doing so, and it's been good to find that stuff and remember it.


----------



## Comus

I decide based on neuroreceptor activity. If it's 5-ht receptors, I'm probably listening to Scriabin. Activity at my CB receptors requires Bob Marley or The Grateful Dead.


----------



## Kopachris

Because I form associations in my mind between certain pieces and certain emotional states while I'm listening to a new piece, I'll usually pick that piece or a similar one when I'm in a similar emotional state. It gives a sort nostalgic feeling. Or if I have a tune going through my head, I'll pick that one.


----------



## Pieck

I make lists of 5 CDs to listen to every day until Im familiar with it and then change it


----------



## opus55

haydnguy said:


> ...and since my playcount is at 0 I made a goal of listening to everything one time.
> ...


Funny because I can't stand those 0 play counts:lol:

My listening pattern is usually a good mix of different instruments and genres. I don't like listening to more than two of the same genre in sequence. Usually while listening to my least favorite passage, I would pick out the next discs to load my CD changer. Sometimes it's hard to decide but I enjoy the process.

When outside, I tend to listen to something fast and energetic.


----------



## zoziejemaar

I am now going through a huge 'listening project', which basically decides what I listen to. The goal is: listening to a 'basic repertoire' in strict chronological order, so that I understand evolutions and revolutions in the history of classical music. Here's what I do:

1. I take a list of a 'basic repertoire', found on the net (a quite extensive list).
2. I give every work a date (not easy, this part), and compile a list in strict chronological order.
3. Every week I go to the discotheque of the library, and take the next 5 works on the list.
4. So, every week I listen to the works, and try to decide for myself which would belong to my own 'basic repertoire'.

I started in March 2010, and I am now "in 1742" (Messiah, Goldberg Variations and stuff). Still a long way to go...

For who's interested: I have made a blog of my adventurous journey (in Dutch). For everyone (fairly) understandable is the list with works. (Sorry if making publicity for this is against the forum rules  )


----------



## jhar26

I try to mix it up as much as possible. If today I've listened to an opera, tomorrow I'll probably listen to to some instrumental music. If today I've listened to symphonic stuff tomorrow I'm likely to listen to chamber music or piano. After Mozart I'll probably listen to something modern. After four or five days of classical music I'm likely to devote a day to rock or jazz. But the mood I'm in also plays a part in my choice at any given moment.


----------



## Geronimo

zoziejemaar said:


> For who's interested: I have made a blog of my adventurous journey (in Dutch). For everyone (fairly) understandable is the list with works. (Sorry if making publicity for this is against the forum rules  )


Interesting project. I've bookmarked your blog.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Geronimo said:


> Interesting project. I've bookmarked your blog.


Ik ook. :trp:


----------



## zoziejemaar

Well, thanks to you both for your interest. I'll try to keep it up.


----------

